# أعظم قصة حب في تاريخ اليابان



## بنت موسى الاسود (8 أبريل 2010)

_الي ما يبي يبكي لا يقرا القصه






لأول مرة أحس إني تأثرت 




  أعظم قصة حب في تاريخ اليابان











  معروف عن الشعب الياباني جديتهم وسعيهم الحثيثي للعمل 

حتى أن البعض يظن أن لا مكان للعواطف لدى هذا الشعب 

لك أن تغير كل تلك النظرة بمجرد قراءة إحدى أبدع قصص الحب في تاريخ اليابان .. ولربما العالم 



إليكم القصة من البداية 





林黛玉成风尘女 日本热衷恶搞他国名著(组图)



日 本恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多读者反 感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏 商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱。新华网2 月13日报道：近来，日本文化界恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童 话中的血腥描写让很多读者反感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。比如， 《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空居然 在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱；《三国演义》则更倒霉，被众多情色动漫和黄色游戏拿去当 素材不说，在即将推出的电游《恋姬无双》里，干脆从刘备关羽张飞到孙权曹操董卓，统统 被塑造成风骚女子的形象。事情的原委到底是怎样的？面对日本人的恶搞我们究竟该怎样做 呢？ 

什么是恶搞 



恶搞一词起源于日本，原词"kuso"意即"粪便"。在恶搞者看来，不是简单 的搞恶，而是对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运，以达到吸引读者的目的。 



正 因为如此，恶搞的对象必然是经典、名著、名人、热点，是大众本已熟知和感兴趣的东西 。最常见的恶搞恰是针对市场热卖的主流文化产品。因为这些产品的情节和人物耳熟能详， 关注面广，恶搞起来看客好懂好记好笑，很容易一炮走红。如果不拿这些当作恶搞的对象， 就产生不了预期的效果。正如一个常举的例子，恶搞者添小胡子的画笔必然伸向《蒙娜丽莎 》，而不是一幅普通的仕女画。

市场，所以他们的动 漫、游戏、音像制品，常常需要从其他国家的文化中汲取素材。从格 林童话到爱尔兰民间传说，从美国牛仔到希腊神话，从上古传奇到科幻故事，都是日本文化 产品中非常常见的主题。如著名的光荣游戏，就采用了大量中国、西欧和美国的背景剧本和 人物。甚至被尊为经典的日本严肃电影也不能幸免，如黑泽明的力作《乱》就剥取了莎翁《 李尔王》的故事框架。 



既然主 流产品的主题经常是外国名著经典，以它们为对象的恶搞类产品自然概莫能外。日本 动漫瞄准中国名著历史悠久，动漫大师手冢治虫在上世纪50年代就推出过《我的孙悟空》 。恶搞的"受害者"也远不止于中国古典名著：希腊罗马史诗里的神仙被恶搞成情色动漫游 戏主角固然司空见惯。日本历史上的英雄人物也不能幸免：据说私生活严肃的战国"军神" 上杉谦信被塑造成美少女已不是一回两回；大名鼎鼎的织田信长同样免不了被日本一最新游 戏歪曲成猥亵男甚至魔人。至于《源氏物语》不受青睐，恰恰是因为它原本就有大量暧昧描 写，让恶搞者失去了"想象和创作的空间"。 




我 们得明白，这些恶搞者通常只是借用名著中某些人物的名字或故事结构，而非真的在演绎 名著。正如某些日本评论家所称，游戏里的美少女上杉谦信并非历史人物，而只是"碰巧在 游戏世界里诞生的同名人物"而已。同样，情色游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里大相径 庭，但整个情色游戏又何尝是真的 






الصراحه شي يقطع القلب




بالذات لما قال لها 

游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里 





  hehehehehehehehe_​


----------



## tonyturboman (9 أبريل 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
قصة مؤثرة جدا
حاجة تقطع القلب فعلا
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

صعب اوى الموقف ده اصعب حاجة الحب المعذب

هههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفة انا فكرت فى ايه انى اترجم الكلام ده من على جوجل

ولقيته بيتكلم عن الاقتصاد  والحالة الاقتصادية فى اليابان

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

الترجمه هتنزل امتى 
هههههههههههههه
يابانى يابانى مش اى كلام​


----------



## dark_angel (11 أبريل 2010)

*على فكرة انا عندى معلومة اعتقد ان محدش خد باله منها هو من اول الموضوع و هو باين انه بيضحك  عليها كل ما تقوله تعالى قابل بابا يقولها مش هينفع عشان عندى شغل و هو اساسا عاطل عن العمل    *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

